# Conti CC100 PM...has anyone seen or used one?



## Paolo5

I read about this machine on Home Barista:-

http://www.home-barista.com/levers/conti-cc100-pm-cant-source-one-but-heres-peek-t36177.html

but no-one on that site seems to know anything about it.

Does anyone here have any experience with one?


----------



## lespresso

CoffeeChap is your man. he will be along shortly i expect


----------



## Thecatlinux

Conti single group levers are a rare beast, CC has got one , I won't steal his thunder as the little I know about the one groups I only know because he told me the story behind them .


----------



## coffeechap

hi paolo, i beiev you asked me a few questions on HB, I am not very active there but if you want to PM me here I will do what I can for you.


----------



## jeebsy

Is that the one that was at the Rave day?


----------



## Paolo5

coffeechap said:


> hi paolo, i beiev you asked me a few questions on HB, I am not very active there but if you want to PM me here I will do what I can for you.


Thanks Dave,

I have sent a PM to you. Looking forward to hearing about this machine.

Cheers,

Paolo


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Is that the one that was at the Rave day?


Yes it is


----------



## coffeechap

Paolo5 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> I have sent a PM to you. Looking forward to hearing about this machine.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paolo


I will be playing with the cc100 all day on Wednesday and will answer all of your questions then paolo. The mechanism on the lever is really nice, the tipping that I reported can be easily overcome with technique or simple bolting the back legs down, which seeing how it is plump only machine, makes sense. Heat up time is around 30 mins and I find if left idle for a long time it requires a flush to re stabilise the group temp. I have not put any probes on the group but if I have time I will do some measurements for you.


----------



## Paolo5

Hi Dave,

How did your 'play-session' on the cc100 go? Did you manage to get any photos? If so, I would love to see them.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes will post them up tomorrow for you


----------



## Paolo5

Hi Dave,

As well as the photos, I would really appreciate your thoughts on the machine...and how shots from it compare to other machines that you have used.

Many thanks Dave...I think that you have the only CC100 PM in captivity!

Paolo


----------



## coffeechap

Shots will be posted today


----------



## coffeechap

@Paulo5 here are some photos of the group and insides

































the heat up time is around 30 mins from cold, shot quality is very good, however you have to do flushes to keep the temperature where you want it. I enjoy using it and the tipping is easily overcome buy bolting the back legs down tot he work surface


----------



## Paolo5

Many thanks, Coffeechap!


----------



## coffeechap

If you want any more info please ask, as I believe I still am the only person with one of these in the wild


----------



## coffeechap

Here some more pics


----------



## Paolo5

Thanks again, Coffeechap!

I really appreciate the photos. The machine looks solidly built with commercial componentry. It looks like a dipper or heat exchange machine. Do you know which? Does the brew water tend to get hotter and hotter the longer it is left idle or with successive shots?

When you say it needs a few flushes to keep the temperature where you want it....do you do this by sensing it? Do you think that a self adhesive temperature strip might be helpful? I have found one indispensible with my QM Achille.

Are you able to post some pictures of the machine from a few angles so that I can get more of a sense of its cosmetic appearance?

Thanks again, Coffeechap. I can only wonder why there aren't more of these machines out there...


----------



## coffeechap

there aren't more of these machines out there because conti decided to only make the cc100 one group as a dealer demonstrator machine (which takes up less space), there is certainly palace for it in the lever world. I believe that there really are only a few out there so far.

I will get you exterior shots soon.


----------



## Paolo5

coffeechap said:


> there aren't more of these machines out there because conti decided to only make the cc100 one group as a dealer demonstrator machine (which takes up less space), there is certainly palace for it in the lever world. I believe that there really are only a few out there so far.
> 
> I will get you exterior shots soon.


I have heard that there are two...your black one and a red one in Germany.


----------



## Paolo5

coffeechap said:


> there aren't more of these machines out there because conti decided to only make the cc100 one group as a dealer demonstrator machine (which takes up less space), there is certainly palace for it in the lever world. I believe that there really are only a few out there so far.
> 
> I will get you exterior shots soon.


Hi Coffeechap,

Would you be able to post some exterior shots of your machine?

Many thanks,

Paolo


----------



## coffeechap

sure, here is one


----------

